# Sticky  Share Your Photos of Mexico



## Isla Verde

We're looking forward to seeing some of your best photographic images of our "México lindo y querido"!


----------



## diablita

Are you only asking for scenic photos or any photos taken in Mexico? Because for me, Mexico lindo is not about the landscape but about the people.


----------



## Isla Verde

diablita said:


> Are you only asking for scenic photos or any photos taken in Mexico? Because for me, Mexico lindo is not about the landscape but about the people.


Any photos. The title of the thread welcomes photos of the beautiful country we all live in, and that beauty includes its people, of course!


----------



## ElPaso2012

diablita said:


> Are you only asking for scenic photos or any photos taken in Mexico? Because for me, Mexico lindo is not about the landscape but about the people.


I think portrait shots are great, also. I should do more of them myself.


----------



## diablita

Some of my friends...


----------



## diablita

a couple more...


----------



## RPBHaas

What is the process to add a photo?


----------



## Heyduke

I hope this works


----------



## diablita

a couple more of my friends and I...


----------



## ElPaso2012

Heyduke said:


>


Duke, you can see the URL of the broken image here in the quote. 

If you cut and paste that into your browser's address bar and press enter you will get a message from flickr stating that the photo is private. 

I'll bet once you find the public/private settings for the photo in your Flickr account and change it to public the photos you've posted will show up on this page with no further action required.

p.s. sorry, you can't see it in the quote but here it is: "http://www.flickr.com/photos/royelto/9314888289/in/photostream/"


----------



## Scooterbum

*puesta de sol en el Hotel Bogavante Bahía de Navadid*


----------



## sparks

Heyduke said:


> I hope this works


You were posting a link to a page and not the graphic


----------



## sparks

Cocucho Michoacan


----------



## ElPaso2012

Nice stuff, Sparks.


----------



## Isla Verde

I have lots of great photos of Mexico in my computer, but I can't figure out how to post them here. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sparks

If they are not on the web somewhere .... you have to go to the Advanced editor and use the little paper clip to attach them. They will be small and below the message but can be opened with a click. You can do more than one per message. Careful their size as the board may not allow them

Neighbors at the beach


----------



## sparks




----------



## sparks

I love these two as they were right together in a crowd and I swear her disapproval was of the clown. Couldn't link to these because Google Blogger doesn't allow links


----------



## ElPaso2012

Isla Verde said:


> I have lots of great photos of Mexico in my computer, but I can't figure out how to post them here. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I put some instructions in this new thread. I hope they help.


----------



## ElPaso2012

sparks said:


> If they are not on the web somewhere .... you have to go to the Advanced editor and use the little paper clip to attach them. They will be small and below the message but can be opened with a click. You can do more than one per message. Careful their size as the board may not allow them
> 
> Neighbors at the beach


Would you add that tip to this new How To thread? I was not aware of that option when I wrote the instructions.


----------



## Isla Verde

Testing ...










Día de muertos display at the Panteón San Fernando in Mexico City.


----------



## Isla Verde

sparks said:


> If they are not on the web somewhere .... you have to go to the Advanced editor and use the little paper clip to attach them. They will be small and below the message but can be opened with a click. You can do more than one per message. Careful their size as the board may not allow them
> 
> Neighbors at the beach


Thanks for this advice, sparks. I just tried it and it worked!


----------



## RPBHaas




----------



## ojosazules11

*Calles de Tepoztlan*

A street at dusk.


----------



## ojosazules11

*Calles de Tepoztlan*

Looking towards the Tepozteco


----------



## sparks

I tried to add to that on how to downsize your fotos but couldn't post. Now I can't follow the link?

Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## ojosazules11

*Calles de Tepoztlan*

I love how they built this house around the tree.


----------



## ojosazules11

*Calles de Tepoztlan*

Clobberstone streets and exuberant bougainvillea.


----------



## sparks

ElPaso2012 said:


> I put some instructions in this new thread. I hope they help.


Can you remove this post so we don't waste time with the link. It worked at one time


----------



## sparks

ElPaso2012 said:


> Would you add that tip to this new How To thread? I was not aware of that option when I wrote the instructions.


This one too


----------



## Heyduke

Me and mt family Angelina and Reina


----------



## Heyduke

*Cool Place*

A Cool place on the outskirts of San Cristobal de las Casas


----------



## ojosazules11

Heyduke said:


> A Cool place on the outskirts of San Cristobal de las Casas


Beautiful - both this nature photo and your family!


----------



## diablita

Manuel, Angel, and Pedro dressed up for last night's Guadalupe Day fiesta in my neighborhood.


----------



## Isla Verde

Here are a couple I took in Xochimilco last spring:


----------



## sparks




----------



## sparks

You can also upload to your personal foto gallery here and then link to the full picture from there. Look under your personal profile

This is sugar cane country on the way up to a coffee plantation in Jalisco


----------



## Heyduke

Day of the Dead in Zinacantan


----------



## Heyduke

*Semana Santa in Chamula*

Semana Santa in Chamula


----------



## ojosazules11

Really beautiful photos, Heyduke. I've had a lot if experience in Guatemala and I can see the shared Mayan heritage.


----------



## Heyduke

ojosazules11 said:


> Really beautiful photos, Heyduke. I've had a lot if experience in Guatemala and I can see the shared Mayan heritage.


That is what most of my photos deal with is the modern Maya. I have over 55000 photos.. San Cristobal is a perfect place for that.


----------



## JaunMadera

Heyduke said:


> Day of the Dead in Zinacantan


great robes they are wearing. like this picture


----------



## Heyduke

JaunMadera said:


> great robes they are wearing. like this picture


This is what most Chamula men wear and some women. Its made from wool from sheep they raise just for this purpose. I have one.


----------



## RPBHaas

Two volcanoes in Colima and a building in DF.


----------



## Heyduke

*Makeala*

My old friend Makeala with her beautiful smile. She is from Chamula.


----------



## JaunMadera

Heyduke said:


> My old friend Makeala with her beautiful smile. She is from Chamula.


that almost looks like a painting. Great colors.


----------



## JaunMadera

My shackles have been lifted. Here are a couple sunset pictures I took this past May in Puerto Vallarta


----------



## WomanOnTheGo

Heyduke said:


> Day of the Dead in Zinacantan


Thank you! I found my visits to Chamula and Zinacantan amazing and eye-opening. Great to see what this looks like.


----------



## sparks




----------



## alfaetrin

My idea of paradise. The Laguna de las Ilusiones, Villahermosa, Tabasco


----------



## alfaetrin

My idea of paradise. The Laguna de las Ilusiones, Villahermosa, Tabasco.


----------



## Anonimo

*Tomates "cherry" Zihuatanejo*










(And chiles Habaneros in the lower left.


----------



## Anonimo

*Exconvent now government building with Rivera paintings*









Secretaria de Educacíon Pública, México, D.F.


----------



## q_vivar

[/attach].
one of our favorite places to eat and my husband's daughter - the one who is talking,


----------



## surfrider

Isla Verde said:


> Any photos. The title of the thread welcomes photos of the beautiful country we all live in, and that beauty includes its people, of course!


OK you computer wise person how do I download photos it asks for a url of the picture - how or where do i get that??


----------



## Anonimo

*How to Put Photos In a Post*

surfrider, as far as I understand it, you first must upload a photo to a photo sharing site, such as Flickr or Picasa web albums.

Once the photo is there, right click on it to copy the image URL. (When you right click, a menu of options should appear. There may be other ways to do this, but I'm accustomed to doing it in the way I'm describing.)

Return here and click the image tool icon in the post tool bar.
a dialog message should appear.

Paste in the image URL. Click OK.

I think that will work.









Capilla steps, Día de La Virgen de Guadalupe, 2014, our village, Michoacán


----------



## surfrider

Anonimo said:


> surfrider, as far as I understand it, you first must upload a photo to a photo sharing site, such as Flickr or Picasa web albums.
> 
> Once the photo is there, right click on it to copy the image URL. (When you right click, a menu of options should appear. There may be other ways to do this, but I'm accustomed to doing it in the way I'm describing.)
> 
> Return here and click the image tool icon in the post tool bar.
> a dialog message should appear.
> 
> Paste in the image URL. Click OK.
> 
> I think that will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capilla steps, Día de La Virgen de Guadalupe, 2014, our village, Michoacán


OH BLESS YOU. I have been trying to figure this out for a full day...


----------



## surfrider




----------



## wdbarr

Isla Verde said:


> We're looking forward to seeing some of your best photographic images of our "México lindo y querido"


I cannot figure out how to download pictures from my computer - the share image icon asks for a URL.


----------



## Anonimo

wdbarr said:


> Isla Verde said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're looking forward to seeing some of your best photographic images of our "México lindo y querido"]
> 
> I cannot figure out how to download pictures from my computer - the share image icon asks for a URL.
> 
> 
> 
> See my explanation, above. The image has to be hosted on another site. As I understand it, you cannot upload photos directly to this site.
Click to expand...


----------



## ReservoirDogs2

Sharing photos I took from Puebla














































My photo of Bellas Artes


----------



## Isla Verde

Here's a photo I took at Lake Chapala last year over the Día de muertos holiday:


----------



## Isla Verde

Here's another one:


----------



## citlali

I love your picture of the lake. You captured my favorite time of the day and of the year..


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> I love your picture of the lake. You captured my favorite time of the day and of the year..


Thanks! Sunsets are my favorite time of the day too.


----------



## Isla Verde

Here's another one of Lake Chapala at sunset:


----------



## sparks

You can upload a foto in an attachment. There should be a size limit bu I have no idea. Now I'll try to show it full size

Hurricane Hunter aircraft from the US









This plane was at the Manzanillo airport last Monday to mark the beginning of the Tropical Storm Season - AKA: Hurricanes.


----------



## ReservoirDogs2

We went to San Miguel de Allende this weekend for a cultural presentation. Very scenic place!

Here's a pic of a beautiful church in the town center.


----------



## gringogranny18

*Indian Dancers*

Dancers celebrating the return of the Virgin to the Basilica in Zapopan


----------



## tochtitlan23

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/tochtitlan23-albums-san-miquel-de-allende.ht*










Isla Verde said:


> We're looking forward to seeing some of your best photographic images of our "México lindo y querido"!


----------



## Isla Verde

gringogranny18 said:


> Dancers celebrating the return of the Virgin to the Basilica in Zapopan


Wonderful images! I wonderful what the inspiration for the dancers' attire is.


----------



## tochtitlan23




----------



## tochtitlan23

Like the door in SMA


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> Like the door in SMA


Do you mean you like the photo of the door? I like it too!


----------



## tochtitlan23




----------



## tochtitlan23

*Col. Guadalupe*

San Miguel de Allende Col. Guadalupe


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> San Miguel de Allende Col. Guadalupe


Where is the picture?


----------



## BirthAbroad

When I first moved to Chihuahua. We found the mural in downtown Chihuahua. Assuming the link works...
Edit: I guess not.


----------



## Isla Verde

BirthAbroad said:


> When I first moved to Chihuahua. We found the mural in downtown Chihuahua. Assuming the link works...
> Edit: I guess not.


If you want to post a photo, click on Reply to Thread and then click on the little paper clip icon. The drop-down menu will allow you to upload a file from your computer and thus post your mural photo from downtown Chihuahua.


----------



## BirthAbroad

Isla Verde said:


> If you want to post a photo, click on Reply to Thread and then click on the little paper clip icon. The drop-down menu will allow you to upload a file from your computer and thus post your mural photo from downtown Chihuahua.


I am doing from an iPhone. >.<


----------



## Isla Verde

BirthAbroad said:


> I am doing from an iPhone. >.<


Then you'd better get yourself to a computer. I don't have an iPhone, so I have no idea of their limitations.


----------



## TundraGreen

BirthAbroad said:


> I am doing from an iPhone. >.<


The interface from the ExpatForum iPhone app is different from the browser interface. I don't know if it supports uploading photos. I haven't really used it much. You could always visit the site with Safari on your iPhone. Then you will be using the regular interface.


----------



## tochtitlan23

*This is another doorway in SMA*



tochtitlan23 said:


> like the door in sma


----------



## tochtitlan23

*View of San Miguel de Allende*



tochtitlan23 said:


> san miguel de allende col. Guadalupe


----------



## RVGRINGO

For me, at least, those are much too small to be useful on a normal computer screen. Yhey still seem to be the size of a phone screen.


----------



## ojosazules11

RVGRINGO said:


> For me, at least, those are much too small to be useful on a normal computer screen. Yhey still seem to be the size of a phone screen.


Have you tried double clicking right on the photo? It comes up much bigger if you do that.


----------



## Isla Verde

ojosazules11 said:


> Have you tried double clicking right on the photo? It comes up much bigger if you do that.


Indeed it does! Thanks for mentioning this, ojosazules.


----------



## ojosazules11

Fun on the patio!

I uploaded this via iPhone (from Safari browser) using the following steps:

1. From within a new post select "Go Advanced"
2. Click the paper clip icon. New page should open. 
3. Under "Upload file from your computer" click "Choose file", then "Choose existing"
4. Select the photo you want to upload, tap it and you will be taken back to the previous screen. 
5. Click the "Upload" button (find this by scrolling over to the right side of the screen)
6. Once uploaded a box below the "Upload" area will now show "Current attachments" 
7. Do not close this page, just go back to the page where you had started your post (it should still be open - use the page icon bottom RH of the phone screen to get back to previous page).
8. Within your post, again click on the paper clip icon - a drop down "Manage attachments" should appear with your photo as an attachment. Tap the photo and it should upload.

To make sure it has worked, tap Preview Post prior to submitting. 

I've also only been able to upload 1 photo per post although the upload page makes it appear you can do 2 at a time. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ojosazules11

Our little _viajera_, returning to her hometown of Tepoztlan. When she sees the suitcases out, she wants to be sure she won't be left behind!


----------



## Isla Verde

ojosazules11 said:


> View attachment 23402
> 
> 
> Our little _viajera_, returning to her hometown of Tepoztlan. When she sees the suitcases out, she wants to be sure she won't be left behind!


What a lovely photo and what a cute doggie!


----------



## RVGRINGO

ojosazules11 said:


> Have you tried double clicking right on the photo? It comes up much bigger if you do that.


Thanks, Blue eyes, that does work and I can now see the pictures much better.


----------



## BirthAbroad

TundraGreen said:


> The interface from the ExpatForum iPhone app is different from the browser interface. I don't know if it supports uploading photos. I haven't really used it much. You could always visit the site with Safari on your iPhone. Then you will be using the regular interface.


Actually that is what I have even doing, I did not know there was an app for this. Apps are usually made so you can upload photos directly from your device's photo albums (since you can't browse for a file in the same way a normal website would ask you to). Perhaps I should look into it.


----------



## BirthAbroad

BirthAbroad said:


> Actually that is what I have even doing, I did not know there was an app for this. Apps are usually made so you can upload photos directly from your device's photo albums (since you can't browse for a file in the same way a normal website would ask you to). Perhaps I should look into it.


And of course it's not free. T_T


----------



## ojosazules11

BirthAbroad said:


> Actually that is what I have even doing, I did not know there was an app for this. Apps are usually made so you can upload photos directly from your device's photo albums (since you can't browse for a file in the same way a normal website would ask you to). Perhaps I should look into it.


Did you see my post with the step by step instructions for uploading from Safari? I don't have the app either. 

For whatever reason sometimes I do have to go through those same steps a couple of times before it actually works, other times no problem at all. I don't know what the glitch is.


----------



## BirthAbroad

ojosazules11 said:


> View attachment 23394
> 
> 
> Fun on the patio!
> 
> I uploaded this via iPhone (from Safari browser) using the following steps:
> 
> 1. From within a new post select "Go Advanced"
> 2. Click the paper clip icon. New page should open.
> 3. Under "Upload file from your computer" click "Choose file", then "Choose existing"
> 4. Select the photo you want to upload, tap it and you will be taken back to the previous screen.
> 5. Click the "Upload" button (find this by scrolling over to the right side of the screen)
> 6. Once uploaded a box below the "Upload" area will now show "Current attachments"
> 7. Do not close this page, just go back to the page where you had started your post (it should still be open - use the page icon bottom RH of the phone screen to get back to previous page).
> 8. Within your post, again click on the paper clip icon - a drop down "Manage attachments" should appear with your photo as an attachment. Tap the photo and it should upload.
> 
> To make sure it has worked, tap Preview Post prior to submitting.
> 
> I've also only been able to upload 1 photo per post although the upload page makes it appear you can do 2 at a time.
> 
> Hope this helps!


In the manage attachments page I have two buttons in the upload from computer box and both say "choose file". Both boxes are faded out. I would upload a screenshot to show you but...well I can't.


----------



## Lakesider

*Clouds over Lake Chapala*

As the rainy season (about June through September) has recently set in, I was able to take this photo of storm clouds over Lake Chapala from the lake shore park in Ajijic (with my iPhone 5S on June 25th at 8:44 P.M.)


----------



## lancekoz

*Glad to share these...*


----------



## RTL44

*Riviera Maya Pics*

Here are a few that I took of the area where we will be living


----------



## Longford

San Miguel de Allende, earlier this evening ... as the celebrations of the city/town's patron saint continue:


----------



## Longford

San Miguel de Allende and nearby Atotonilco both share UNESCO World Heritage designation. Atotonilco is home to _El Santuario de Jesús Nazareno_ which is often referred to as "Mexico's Sistine Chapel." 

The banner containing the image of the Virgen de Guadalupe which Miguel Hidalgo carried as he called for the independence of Mexico came from this church. 

Whenever I'm in SMA I make a pilgrimage to the _Santuario_, and I did that today.


----------



## Scooterbum

Junk guys stopped by and picked up some thrashed air conditioners. Luckily they had plenty of room on the truck.


----------



## Longford

Here's a photo taken yesterday, during the continuing La Alborada festivities in San Miguel de Allende. If you were in SMA overnight you certainly didn't get much sleep. At 2 a.m., and for maybe a half hour, bells from all the churches rang ... loud. From4 to 5, or 5:30 a.m. the sky was ablaze with probably the most phenomenal fireworks display in all of Mexico. The festivities continue through Sunday this week. If you've never been in SMA before, try to be here early-October one year to experience this. I've been here before during the timeframe and over 40 years I've visited many parts of Mexico. Never have I experienced another fiesta which exceeds this one in terms of religious, cultural and WOW factors.


----------



## Longford

A couple of additional photos from San Miguel de Allende, taken yesterday:

Dancers from different parts of Mexico marched into the city from its outskirts in what took 4 hours to complete. There were 5,000+ dancers/participants and probably tens of thousands of people lining the streets as the dancers snaked their way through the city.










Earlier in the day hundreds of caballeros and their horses attended a special mass, just for them.


----------



## Longford

So, the 2014 edition of San Miguel de Allende's _La Alborada_ celebrations are over. At times the historic center of the city resembled a 10-ring circus. Parades, cultural performances, religious-related events, independently organized musical performances, dancing in the street, fireworks and other noises which sometimes lasted well into the a.m. hours. 

Here's a picture which may, in one shot, illustrate the somewhat organized cultural mayhem: the iconic parish church, a fireworks _castillo_ and _Voladores de Papantla_ flying through the air. All of this with in the foreground costumed dance groups performing street-level.


----------



## Longford

As I move about Mexico, and especially in the small towns and smaller cities, I look for a traditional market where there are _fondas_ which prepare and serve meals. I tend to search-out places were I see older people eat - people who maybe have come into the town from _el campo_. I oftentimes did the same when I lived in Mexico City.

San Miguel de Allende has two such traditional markets - _Mercado Ignacio Ramirez _and _Mercado San Juan de Dios_. Mercado Ignacio Ramirez is smack, dab in the middle of SMA and has always been a favorite of mine. For 20+ years. So, eschewing the many nice, and some very expensive, restaurants some tourists flock to here, I've chosen to eat 4 of the last 5 days in Local #75 at Mercado Ignacio Ramirez, with the women owners/cooks of _Las Rositas_. 

The _Caldo de Pollo_ has been particularly good, as were the _Enchiladas Verdes_. However, I let the señoras of Las Rositas choose for me today and they selected the just-made _Chiles Rellenos_. Here's a photo of my main meal of the day, which, with soft drink set me back MX$50 (about the peso-equivalent of US$4):


----------



## zharmon

Metepec


----------



## allan_in_mexico

*Desert Puppies*

Here's a picture of two puppies we rescued from the desert behind our house in SLP. The one on the left is Flaca and the one on the right is Bonnie...the two newest members of our family.


----------



## allan_in_mexico

Two more pics of the desert puppies...


----------



## allan_in_mexico

*Bribing the power company*

And here are a couple pictures of a technician from the power company shutting off our electricity and then extorting $300 pesos from us to turn it back on.

I'm guessing he split the proceeds with the mailman who somehow forgot to deliver the power bill for everybody in our neighborhood that week.


----------



## SirRon

*Acapulco*

A couple pics from last week

Before Pizza and after pizza


----------



## diablita

allan_in_mexico said:


> And here are a couple pictures of a technician from the power company shutting off our electricity and then extorting $300 pesos from us to turn it back on.
> 
> I'm guessing he split the proceeds with the mailman who somehow forgot to deliver the power bill for everybody in our neighborhood that week.


I signed up with CFE online and they email me my bills so I don't forget to pay. The power bills never arrive on time or at all where I live.


----------



## SirRon

allan_in_mexico said:


> And here are a couple pictures of a technician from the power company shutting off our electricity and then extorting $300 pesos from us to turn it back on.
> 
> I'm guessing he split the proceeds with the mailman who somehow forgot to deliver the power bill for everybody in our neighborhood that week.



my bills seem to always arrive the day they are due, so waiting for the bill to arrive is hopeless

sign up online and you will never have to stand in a hot line to pay your bills again


----------



## sparks

allan_in_mexico said:


> And here are a couple pictures of a technician from the power company shutting off our electricity and then extorting $300 pesos from us to turn it back on.
> 
> I'm guessing he split the proceeds with the mailman who somehow forgot to deliver the power bill for everybody in our neighborhood that week.


Mailman does not deliver CFE Bills .... CFE does. Sometimes pretty sloppy about it and they won't use the mailbox


----------



## TundraGreen

sparks said:


> Mailman does not deliver CFE Bills .... CFE does. Sometimes pretty sloppy about it and they won't use the mailbox


Mailbox? What is that? I haven't seen one in Mexico. People just push things under the front door, or tape advertising flyers to the door.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Mailbox? What is that? I haven't seen one in Mexico. People just push things under the front door, or tape advertising flyers to the door.


Some of the older houses on my street have mailboxes attached to their gates. And most apartment houses (though not mine) have indoor mailboxes for their occupants.


----------



## sparks

TundraGreen said:


> Mailbox? What is that? I haven't seen one in Mexico. People just push things under the front door, or tape advertising flyers to the door.


I attached a buzon to my outside wall and find a bank statement in it a couple times a year. Most people cut holes/slots in their walls with a drop box inside


----------



## sparks

This is about fotos no?

Sunrise yesterday from my roof at 7 AM


----------



## markinoshawa

*Christmas in Tulum*

Christmas lights in Tulum......


----------



## Isla Verde

I've been editing some old photographs and found this one I took in Chiapas over Semana Santa in 2011. This is the church in the village of Aguatenango:


----------



## TundraGreen

Peña de Bernal in Querétaro


----------



## RVGRINGO

Beautiful ‘tunas‘. We have a large nopal in our back yard in Tucson and are hoping it will provide us with some sweet tunas.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Peña de Bernal in Querétaro


Great view of the Peña. Have you climbed it, Will?


----------



## markinoshawa

*Mahahual, Mexico*

Mahahual - March 2015


----------



## RTL44

Longford said:


> San Miguel de Allende and nearby Atotonilco both share UNESCO World Heritage designation. Atotonilco is home to _El Santuario de Jesús Nazareno_ which is often referred to as "Mexico's Sistine Chapel."
> 
> The banner containing the image of the Virgen de Guadalupe which Miguel Hidalgo carried as he called for the independence of Mexico came from this church.
> 
> Whenever I'm in SMA I make a pilgrimage to the _Santuario_, and I did that today.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## derek.larson

Overlooking the city of Guanajuato from the summit of La Bufa







Guanajuato







Granddaughter #1 in Guanajuato







Granddaughter #2 with niece in Torreon







El Potrero Chico







La Presa de Mata, near Guanajuato


----------



## maesonna

From the smoggy, polluted, urban jungle of Mexico City – who would want to live there, anyway?


----------



## Cristobal

Maybe Citlali can tell us where this was taken?


----------



## Cristobal

*San Cristobal*


----------



## Cristobal

*Quimixto*










We took our nieces to Puerto Vallarta as a reward for academic achievement. A friend has a boat so we cruised the coastline on the southern part of the Banderas Bay.


----------



## GARYJ65

El Oro de Hidalgo, yesterday


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> El Oro de Hidalgo, yesterday


Nice images, Gary. I especially like the one of the bridge overlooking the lake - you've captured the mood of the place through the composition and sensitive use of natural light.


----------



## tcreek

Here are some of my images of Mexico!





































]


































]


----------



## TundraGreen

tcreek said:


> Here are some of my images of Mexico!


If your images were the only ones, I wouldn't live in Mexico.

Did you take these, to convince someone that they wouldn't be cut off from US chains when they came to Mexico?


----------



## tcreek

Just realized no edit button, an dleft an image out.










Well, it seems Mexico is becoming less like Mexico.
That is what my mom tells me, "I don't want to go there to visit those places!"


----------



## TundraGreen

tcreek said:


> Well, it seems Mexico is becoming less like Mexico.
> That is what my mom tells me, "I don't want to go there to visit those places!"


I would agree with that. Fortunately, you can still avoid the malls and all of those stores you photographed. I hope I don't live long enough to see the day when you cannot avoid them.


----------



## ojosazules11

tcreek said:


> Well, it seems Mexico is becoming less like Mexico.
> That is what my mom tells me, "I don't want to go there to visit those places!"


I agree with mom!


----------



## ojosazules11

Here are a couple from my town. Click on the thumbnail to make it larger.


----------



## ojosazules11




----------



## waytallwhitey

*Some Pics From Hidalgo*

I'm a hobbyist photographer, sometimes I get a good one!


----------



## waytallwhitey

*No Luck*

I've tried three times now to upload pics - no luck, so take my word, I get some good shots


----------



## Isla Verde




----------



## Isla Verde

Haunted House on Río Po by Marsha Ostroff, on Flickr


----------



## xabiaxica

testing using 'add photo' doobry


----------



## Isla Verde

I am also an enthusiastic amateur photographer, waytallwhitey. I just tried to post one of my favorite pictures to an avail. So I've sent a query to the forum technical staff in hopes that they can fix what's wrong with the thread.


----------



## xabiaxica

testing using attachment doobry


----------



## xabiaxica

Can you see the two I just posted?


----------



## xabiaxica

Isla Verde said:


>


I can see your image if I right click & open it in a new tab.


testing posting it with 'add picture' doobry


----------



## xabiaxica

hmmmmm - maybe it's a flikr thing :confused2:


----------



## Stevesolar

Test picture







Used paperclip at top of toolbar
Picture was stored in photo album on my ipad


----------



## waytallwhitey

Isla Verde said:


> I am also an enthusiastic amateur photographer, waytallwhitey. I just tried to post one of my favorite pictures to an avail. So I've sent a query to the forum technical staff in hopes that they can fix what's wrong with the thread.


I tried to respond to your private message but don't see where to do that, either


----------



## Isla Verde

waytallwhitey said:


> I tried to respond to your private message but don't see where to do that, either


You need to have made 5 posts for the PM function to activate. Try it now.


----------



## xabiaxica

Isla Verde said:


> You need to have made 5 posts for the PM function to activate. Try it now.


he also needs 5 posts before he can add photos .........


----------



## xabiaxica

waytallwhitey said:


> I tried to respond to your private message but don't see where to do that, either


Can you log out & back in again & try to post a picture please

The facility isn't activated until you have five posts, which you now have


----------



## Cristobal

Taken today on the Jalisco coast.


----------



## Cristobal

Morning on the Boca de Iguana beach.


----------



## ojosazules11

Cristobal said:


> Taken today on the Jalisco coast.


Amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Cristobal

Thank you, blue eyes. The subject matter made taking a beautiful picture very easy. From a photographer's point of view the beach pic was more challenging.


----------



## Isla Verde

Cristobal said:


> Morning on the Boca de Iguana beach.


A beautiful, subtle image.


----------



## Cristobal




----------



## Cristobal




----------



## Cristobal




----------



## ojosazules11

Pretty sure I met this same bunny at Carnaval in Tepoztlan. You captured its photogenic side I hadn't noticed...


----------



## Cristobal




----------



## ojosazules11

Cristobal, I have to say I'm loving your pictures. The colours, the sun, the sand, the ocean... 
But looking at them is making Toronto in March look that much more gloomy and drab by comparison, with its cloudy skies, still leafless trees and palette of greys and browns.

How I miss Mexico...


----------



## Cristobal




----------



## ojosazules11

Cristóbal, today in Toronto it is the epitome of miserable weather. Cold, drizzly, grey, windy, just miserable. 

Any more beautiful, colourful photos to remind me of what I'm missing??


----------



## Cristobal




----------



## Cristobal




----------



## ojosazules11

Thanks, Cristobal. Lovely sights for my sore eyes. Your pictures are impressively beautiful. 

Wouldn't it be great if some day photos could transmit the scents of a place, along with sensations such as the sun's warmth and a soft ocean breeze... In the meantime, it's a good thing our brains come equipped with that magic known as imagination (mingled with memory).


----------



## Cristobal

Plumeria after the rain.


----------



## perropedorro

Burger King, Walmart, Home Depot. Not exactly what I came here for.


----------



## izzenhood

La Bufa and Guanajuato photos are excellent.


----------



## sparks

*Semana Santa Melaque*

Semana Santa Melaque


----------



## Isla Verde

perropedorro said:


> Burger King, Walmart, Home Depot. Not exactly what I came here for.


Unless you end up living in some really isolated pueblo, you will see lots of places like the above all over the country. Just a fact of life in the 21st century.


----------



## perropedorro

Isla Verde said:


> Unless you end up living in some really isolated pueblo...


I do, but it's on the beach of Colima, and tourism is mostly limited to the Easter and Christmas season. Right now the town is filling up with family vacationers, but later in the week a more disreputable and rowdy element arrives, filled with youthful indiscretion; along with a great number of local, state and federal police sent to monitor them. Really, it's the only time of year we have any serious crime. Like preparing for a hurricane.


----------



## Isla Verde

[/url]

Lake Chapala at sunset taken on a visit over the Día de muertos holiday a few years ago.


----------



## sparks

Manzanillo has those three and more ..... and they are full of Mexicans. If I go my neighbors want to go for Burger King burgers and I get a salad


----------



## sparks

Didn't work


----------



## Isla Verde

[/url]Face of the Mountain by Marsha Ostroff, on Flickr[/IMG]

This is one of my favorites, Face of the Mountain from the archaeological site of Chalcatzingo.


----------



## ojosazules11

Isla Verde said:


> This is one of my favorites, Face of the Mountain from the archaeological site of Chalcatzingo.


Both colour and composition are beautiful. One of my favourites, too!


----------



## Isla Verde

ojosazules11 said:


> Both colour and composition are beautiful. One of my favourites, too!



Thanks, ojos. Now that I have figured out how to post photos here, I will be doing so more often.


----------



## Cristobal

Fitting for the season. La primavera in all its splendor.


----------



## Isla Verde

A tree-lined canal in Xochimilco. Click on the image to see it full-size.


----------



## sunnyvmx

*Virgin de Carmen Celebration*

Catemaco, Veracruz


----------



## Isla Verde

After spending the morning glued to my computer screen in horror while absorbing the news of yet another ISIS-sponsored terrorist attack, I felt the need to post this image, one of my favorites.


----------



## Cristobal




----------



## Cristobal

My brother in law has a cow-calf operation near Marabasco, Colima.


----------



## Cristobal




----------



## Isla Verde

For my Expat Forum friends who observe Good Friday, a garlanded cross from Aguatenango, Chiapas:


----------



## Isla Verde

This is a photo I took a few years ago in Chapala of the family home of the famous Mexican architect Luis Barragán:


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> This is a photo I took a few years ago in Chapala of the family home of the famous Mexican architect Luis Barragán:
> 
> View attachment 60514


I like this photo for its combination of many elements of Mexico: the plaque commemorating one of Mexico's great artist/architects, the bars over the windows, the rust and decay, and the empty electric meter base.


----------



## Cristobal

We don't have any lilies so hibiscus will have to do for Easter.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I like this photo for its combination of many elements of Mexico: the plaque commemorating one of Mexico's great artist/architects, the bars over the windows, the rust and decay, and the empty electric meter base.


Thanks for your comment, TG. Where is the empty electric meter base? Actually, I don't see rust and decay but rather the graceful aging of a traditional Mexican house.


----------



## sunnyvmx

*Catemaco, Veracruz*

Catemaco is the playground for wealthy Mexicans. It's also where the witches hold their annual National Convention.


----------



## qvivar

Pico de Orizaba and an almost full moon.


----------



## qvivar

One of our favorite local bars in Cordoba, Ver.


----------



## qvivar

Coscomatepec, Ver. in January.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for your comment, TG. Where is the empty electric meter base? Actually, I don't see rust and decay but rather the graceful aging of a traditional Mexican house.


I agree that the "rust" gives it a nice patina of age. The round hole in the wall looks to me like the base for an electric meter that is not there. You can see the four connectors for the meter. The two at the top are where the power comes in from the street. The two at the bottom are where the power goes into the house. The meter, when it is in place, connects them and measures the current flow between them. You see lots of empty meter bases on abandoned houses, of which there are many in my neighborhood.


----------



## Cristobal




----------



## qvivar

Where was your picture taken?


----------



## Isla Verde

qvivar said:


> Where was your picture taken?


Which picture are you referring to?


----------



## Isla Verde

Cristobal said:


>


This lovely image has surrealistic vibes - love it!


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I agree that the "rust" gives it a nice patina of age. The round hole in the wall looks to me like the base for an electric meter that is not there. You can see the four connectors for the meter. The two at the top are where the power comes in from the street. The two at the bottom are where the power goes into the house. The meter, when it is in place, connects them and measures the current flow between them. You see lots of empty meter bases on abandoned houses, of which there are many in my neighborhood.


I see what you mean about the hole in the wall. I included it in the composition as a counterpart to the rectangular wall plaque. Luckily this house has not been abandoned, as far as I know.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I see what you mean about the hole in the wall. I included it in the composition as a counterpart to the rectangular wall plaque. Luckily this house has not been abandoned, as far as I know.


They may have installed a newer meter in another location and just left the opening where the old one was.


----------



## Cristobal

qvivar said:


> Where was your picture taken?


Whose photo are you asking about?


----------



## qvivar

Cristobal said:


> Whose photo are you asking about?


I guess I must have posted a 'quick reply' which I guess is wrong. The picture that Isla Verde said looked surreal.


----------



## Isla Verde

qvivar said:


> I guess I must have posted a 'quick reply' which I guess is wrong. The picture that Isla Verde said looked surreal.


If you want to refer to a particular post, it's best to click on Reply With Quote before making your comment.


----------



## Cristobal

qvivar said:


> I guess I must have posted a 'quick reply' which I guess is wrong. The picture that Isla Verde said looked surreal.


That was taken on the coast of Jalisco.


----------



## Ancasterguy

Tepotzlan


----------



## Ancasterguy

Mexico city


----------



## Ancasterguy

Puebla


----------



## Ancasterguy

Puebla


----------



## qvivar

Cristobal said:


> Whose photo are you asking about?


The one with 'surreal qualities'.


----------



## Cristobal

qvivar said:


> The one with 'surreal qualities'.


Barra de Navidad, Jalisco


----------



## qvivar

Avenida 11, Cordoba


----------



## Tio Copas

I would think it would be but this thread doesn't seem popular with the forum members. Pity.


----------



## ojosazules11

Sunset in rural Morelos


----------



## ojosazules11

Tepoztlán and surrounding mountains, taken from the top of the Tepozteco, with the Valley of Cuernavaca in the distance.


----------



## ojosazules11

The mural made entirely of seeds and beans at the entrance to the churchyard in Tepoztlan. This mural is completely redone with a new design each year, with many Tepoztecos/as of all ages participating.

Here are some photos with more detail - sorry, I can't get the vertical shots to rotate properly!


----------



## ojosazules11

View through a window in the ex-Convento de la Natividad in Tepoztlán










And some old bells in the churchyard...


----------



## ojosazules11

A shelf in my kitchen.


----------



## markinoshawa

*Puerto Vallarta*

Puerto Vallarta on the Malecon


----------



## MrNeal

They're really nice!


----------



## MrNeal

Are these Brahma cattle? I get my cow varieties, mixed up, lol


----------



## MrNeal

looks like i'm having difficulty posting with images  
sorry


----------



## MrNeal

trying to post photos


----------



## Haskins

Guanajuato ❤


----------



## Haskins

More Guanajuato ❤


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie

I will post some photos when I get the 5 required posts.


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie

It seems there isn't much participation on this forum for photos.


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie

volcanes 6-20-17-16 by Lefthanded Gordie, on Flickr


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie

ganado14 by Lefthanded Gordie, on Flickr


----------



## Zorro2017

*Orizaba*

A very clean city with a very old world feel. This is one of the parks.










There is another park next to this church.










There is an eco park with animals along the river but the animals are really spread out, a beautiful walk though and I bet the people living along the river love the view and the sound..



















The Iron Palace is a nice place to eat and people watch.


----------



## Zorro2017

*More Orizaba*


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie

10-9-2017-5 by Lefthanded Gordie, on Flickr

On a recent trip to the beach.


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie

21-8-2017 by Lefthanded Gordie, on Flickr


----------



## izzenhood

*Supermoon over Basilica Guanajuato*

Gorditas y elote circa Cathedral Basilica Nuestra Señora de Guanajuato


----------



## [email protected]

*daily colors*

. . . I am fond of cooking . . . and enjoy the colors of food & drink when visiting San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas . . . photos from my last visit en enero 2018 . . .


----------



## ojosazules11

Lovely fotos. What kind of soup is that?


----------



## ElPocho

Chetumal









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho

Sisal









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mexine

*Quinceanera dresses in Tequisquiapan, Queretaro*


----------



## mexine

Help!
Not sure what's happening, but if I attempt to view the photo that I posted as well as many others, I get an error message: "You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again." Other photos I click open up without a problem. 

Ok, I just realized that the pics I can open say "attached thumbnail" above the small image. The ones I am not allowed to view say nothing. There are still others embedded in the message but, obviously, they're not a problem. Can anyone suggest a solution?


----------



## ElPocho

mexine said:


> Help!
> Not sure what's happening, but if I attempt to view the photo that I posted as well as many others, I get an error message: "You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again." Other photos I click open up without a problem.
> 
> Ok, I just realized that the pics I can open say "attached thumbnail" above the small image. The ones I am not allowed to view say nothing. There are still others embedded in the message but, obviously, they're not a problem. Can anyone suggest a solution?


Are you using a computer?
Try a different browser.
It might be a security ir default application to open pictures setting.
Just a guess

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mexine

Thanks ElPocho for the advice. I was on a desktop computer when having problems. I switched browsers and - voila! (or perhaps better - vaya!) Don't know why Firefox acted cranky but I'm now good to go.
Cheers


----------



## mexine

Tio Copas said:


> I would think it would be but this thread doesn't seem popular with the forum members. Pity.


I think it's due to the difficulty folks are having with uploading or even viewing their photos. I, for one, had to switch browsers since Firefox refused to allow me to open up many of the entries. In fact, I'm still mystified by participants' comments regarding the photo they've posted - which is nowhere to be found on the page, and even more so by "likes" and comments for these invisible images by other members (!?)


----------



## lbs_momma

*Laguna Hanson*



Isla Verde said:


> We're looking forward to seeing some of your best photographic images of our "México lindo y querido"!


One of my favorite camping places in Baja is near Ensenada, Mexico. Laguna Hanson is a dried up lake that during a wet year, might flood a few inches.

When dry, it leaves behind some incredible rocks and landscape. When wet, the dragon flies multiply by the thousands. Every other day, the evergreen trees and stars remind me of Colorado.


----------



## mexine

*fotos de Mexico*

Attach


----------



## lbs_momma

Ancasterguy said:


> Puebla


Puebla is a beautiful city isn't it? We went there for the Cinco de Mayo parade a few years ago. Learned quickly that you should always go to the bathroom BEFORE the parade and don't drink any water during lol


----------



## lbs_momma

I LOVE the ambience of having the tables out on the walkways @elpocho. Were those pics taken in Quintano Roo also?


----------



## ElPocho

lbs_momma said:


> I LOVE the ambience of having the tables out on the walkways @elpocho. Were those pics taken in Quintano Roo also?


City of Campeche, old Town.
Capital of the state of Campeche.
It's surrounded by huge walls.
They had corsairs raid them back in the day.

Old customs due hard, men still go shopping, corsairs would rape women so men would do the shopping at the market.



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1happykamper

mexine said:


> Thanks ElPocho for the advice. I was on a desktop computer when having problems. I switched browsers and - voila! (or perhaps better - vaya!) Don't know why Firefox acted cranky but I'm now good to go.
> Cheers


Vaya? That's una nuevo palabra.. For me.. So vaya means.. There it's done ?!!


----------



## mexine

*"vaya" has nuances...*



1happykamper said:


> Vaya? That's una nuevo palabra.. For me.. So vaya means.. There it's done ?!!


...as does "voila". In my interpretation I used it to express the concept of "alright, we're good to go!"


----------



## ojosazules11

As the title of the previous post suggests, _vaya_ has nuances, and is a ubiquitous word with different connotations depending on context and tone of voice. It can mean “OK”, “alright”, “there you go”, “See, I was right!”, “That’s settled, then”, etc. etc. As well as it’s literal meaning of “Go”, as in “Vaya con Dios” or “Qué te vaya bien”. It is also often used with _pues_ as in “Vaya pues” or “Va’ pues”.


----------



## TundraGreen

1happykamper said:


> Vaya? That's una nuevo palabra.. For me.. So vaya means.. There it's done ?!!


For completeness, and to be pedantic, "Vaya" is the first and third person singular subjunctive of the verb to go, "ir". This is clearest in the expression Lagloo mentioned, "Qué te vaya bien", which is short for "Espero or ojalá qué te vaya bin". So the subjunctive is required for the verb in the dependent clause.


----------



## Haskins

In my personal experience, "Vaya." could mean a single formal command meaning "Go." Or, like my mom used to use the word, "Vaya." meaning "Oh, I see." As in finally understanding something.


----------



## AlanMexicali

The coffee house/bar on the corner at the plazita in Madrid by our AirBnB. "Be nice or leave." sign. LOL


----------



## ojosazules11

This technically isn’t a photo from Mexico. It was taken in my kitchen in Toronto, made by my Mexican husband - looking, smelling and tasting like a little piece of Mexico way up North. ¡Buen provecho!


----------



## bdesj

What a shame so little activity on this thread! Can I play? Some pictures from our most recent trip to CdMX. It looks like you guys are mostly posting one or two at a time. I don't know the limit, but I'm going to try a little bigger attempt, crossing my fingers to see if it works.


----------



## bdesj

So far, so good.


----------



## bdesj

Mexico and photos... such cool things to see and snap, can't loose!


----------



## Cristóbal1

Is it possible to upload images directly from your computer?


----------



## TundraGreen

Cristóbal said:


> Is it possible to upload images directly from your computer?


Yes. When you are creating a post, go to the bottom of the page where it says "Attach files". Click on the "Manage Attachments" button and it will allow you to upload images from your computer.


----------



## Cristóbal1

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmKvEUqQ

The have and have not. But they're all equal below ground.

Here are some images from local cemetaries in the municipality of Cihuatlán, Jalisco. I couldn't find a way to upload directly so I linked to Flickr.


----------



## Cristóbal1

TundraGreen said:


> Yes. When you are creating a post, go to the bottom of the page where it says "Attach files". Click on the "Manage Attachments" button and it will allow you to upload images from your computer.


Thanks. I didn't see your reply before I posted the link.


----------



## ojosazules11

Cristóbal said:


> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmKvEUqQ
> 
> The have and have not. But they're all equal below ground.
> 
> Here are some images from local cemetaries in the municipality of Cihuatlán, Jalisco. I couldn't find a way to upload directly so I linked to Flickr.


Great photos!


----------



## Cristóbal1

ojosazules11 said:


> Great photos!


Thank you!


----------



## Cristóbal1

Here are some fotos from Pátzcuaro.

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmKwryrh


----------



## Cristóbal1

Definitely the wrong forum for Mexican photo sharing.


----------



## bdesj

??? Not a lot of traffic, but I don't see how it's wrong. I did enjoy your pics, BTW.


----------



## Stevenjb

Cristóbal said:


> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmKvEUqQ
> 
> 
> 
> The have and have not. But they're all equal below ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some images from local cemetaries in the municipality of Cihuatlán, Jalisco. I couldn't find a way to upload directly so I linked to Flickr.


Skilled work in composing the photos - good job.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11

Cristóbal said:


> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmKvEUqQ
> 
> The have and have not. But they're all equal below ground.
> 
> Here are some images from local cemetaries in the municipality of Cihuatlán, Jalisco. I couldn't find a way to upload directly so I linked to Flickr.


This reminds me of the song “La Calaca” which in essence is a detailed, colourful account of death as the great equalizer... As the song says, we are all “on the list”.


----------



## WildAly86

*Help With Pic*

My Sister accidentally took this picture last year but can't remember where in Mexico it's from Maybe somebody here can Please Help Thanks in Advance


----------



## mr_manny

As of this month, we have been living the life of our dreams in Mexico for 5yrs.
Just wanted to share a pic of my back yard


----------



## StationaryHobo

A few shots from a trip to Puerto Peñasco (or Rocky Point), near the Arizona border from 2017ish.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

. . . local art in San Cristobal de Las Casas . . . over the past couple of years . . . hace tres anos . . .


----------



## Stevenjb

Expressive Art

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


----------



## kphoger

Here are some pictures from Coahuila...

Cattle never hurry. Driving on COAH-114 north of Hipólito.









Desert vista. Looking south from the Sierra de Parras.









Startling a horse (and brightening some nearby farmers' day) just south of Tanque Nuevo.









A sign that, sadly, has since been replaced. Carr. Fed. 40 between Paila and Saltillo.









Feeling slightly microaggressed in Monclova.


----------



## kphoger

Here are some more, all from the town of Parras de la Fuente.


----------

